# Nuevamente el tema de fabricar un PLC



## Tratante (Sep 27, 2010)

Tengo una inquietud desde hace tiempo; no se si para la gente que nos gusta la electronica querer construir un PLC sea como para la mayoria el deseo de escribir un libro.
 Porque un PLC? Estaran de acuerdo que eso ya existe en el mercado y se les puede adquirir en precios que van desde unos 100USD de acuerdo a sus prestaciones, son robustos y confiables (eso de que cualquier electricista los puede programar es un cuento, hay algunos que requieren mucha preparacion para poder meterles mano). Tengo en mente a un pequeño empresario que conoci hace años que buscaba la forma de llenar mas botellas de cloro al dia y que su "planta" era un moton de equipode segunda y tercera mano que funcionaba mas o menos bien con un monton de relevadores, timers y contadores (electromecanicos), por cada 10 dias de buen funcionamiento dejaba de trabajar 2.
 El inyector de platicos que fabricaba botellas (que le vendia al que las llenaba de cloro) que podia sacar 600 piezas al dia manualmente, con un poco de automatizacion (minima) el facilmente podria haber logrado unas 3000 piezas. Aquel señor que llenaba sus bolsas de cafe de a 1Kg. manualmente que cada rato quemaba una que otra bolsa porque su selladora no era automatica y que su llenadora no daba kilos completos porque tambien era manual. Esta gente no estaba en comunidades aisladas, estaban en ciudades medianas de la republica mexicana, si, aqui en mexico hay empresas que producen cientos de automoviles al dia, se fabrican aviones (embraer puso una planta en Queretaro), se fabrica acero, se extrae petroleo, se tienen maquiladores enormes, aqui vive unos de los hombres mas rico del mundo (el de la compañia de telefonia celular), etc. Resulta incongruente no?, bueno, el asunto es que esas personas no podian invertir en comprar sensores de proximidad omron, ni PLC's de digamos unos 800USD (promedio bajo) y menos pagarle a un ingeniero especializado en Moeller que le automatice.En nuestros paises (LatinoAmerica) ese cuadro desalentador es muy comun, creo que basicamente es porque "como ya todo lo hay" nos hemos vuelto en consumidores de una tecnologia que es cara para nuestros bolsillos y volvemos a nuestro circulo ya viciado.Verdaderamente no podemos fabricar un PLC de bajo costo para nuestra gente? Bajo costo no debe implicar bajas prestaciones. El simple hecho que nuestros pequeños o nano industriales pudieran producir mas, con mejor calidad y a menor costo deberia ser mas que un motivante para nosotros el emprender este proyecto ? No se trata de querer hacer que los directores de las grandes empresas cambien sus cientos de PLC's Siemens que gobiernan sus robots de lineas de ensamble.No se trata de emprender cruzadas utopicas. Yo creo que si se puede.
 - Buscar apegarse al maximo a los estandares de la industria (conste que ni los fabricantes conocidos se han puesto de acuerdo en muchas cosas de los PLC's)- Elaborar el software de simulacion- Manuales- Tutoriales- Cursos para ingenieros, tecnicos, estudiantes y entusiastas- Codigo abierto- Componentes de uso ampliamente extendido- Robusto- Versatil- Crear foros como este que los recomiende y use.- Venderlos en forma de Kit para bajar costos.- Diseñarle algunos sensores o que pueda usar algunoss quizas menos bonitos que los "de linea" o no de tan larga vida pero que puedan resolver problemas de forma confiable.
 Es mucho trabajo y requiere gente de talento. No creo que AllenBradley, Siemens, Mitsubishi, Omron, Moeller y otros hayan simplemente decido gastar en desarrollar un PLC, lo realizaron porque estos dispositivos son la columna vertebral de la automatizacion, es una industria de mucho dinero. - Ya se que hay algunos diseños que se pueden encontrar por ahi en la red.- Ya se que es querer inventar el agua tibia o el hilo negro... pero las ganas no se me quitan.

Que opinan?


----------



## Dano (Sep 27, 2010)

Un PLC no es ciencia nuclear, pero tampoco son caros.

Suponiendo que uno quiera hacer un PLC o cuasi PLC necesitaría un microcontrolador, etapas de acondicionamiento de entrada de señal, etapas buffer de salida hasta entrar finalmente en una etapa de potencia.

Microcontroladores hay toda una sección de como aprender a manejarlos, el resto es "cantar y coser".

Ahora cuanto te cuesta armar una etapa de potencia de buena calidad y confiable, nunca lo calculé pero casi seguro de que lo que gastas en dinero + tiempo va a ser superior a comprar un producto armado.

Es muy dificil competir con una empresa que produce un producto en masa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2010)

Hay algo de cierto en lo que decís Tratante , los que se dedican profesionalmente a programar PLC , en general lo hacen con UNA SOLA marca , ya que son todos parecidos pero distintos.

Pero si tenés ganas de experimentar , te sugiero que te hagas un PC , los PLC tienen una cierta cantidad de cada cosa , contadores , comparadores , etc. , por hardware . En cambio en los PC tendrán los que se les asigne por software. En general están hechos con procesadores 186 y 286 (los Discovery de la Nasa utilizan 386 ).

Así que conseguite algunas viejas placas de 386 , hacete unas interfaces de entrada salida , que aquí seguramente estén . . .  y a programar 

Saludos !


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola *Tratante* y a todos:

Para comenzar, creo que todos nos damos cuenta que nuestro esfuerzo y tiempo trabajando como electrónicos tiene un precio (co$to) mucho mayor que las mismas piezas con que trabajamos.
Lamentablemente en este sistema capitalista (por lo menos en mi país) la competencia industrial es salvaje y pasa a llevar a todos los que pretenden crear y desarrollar proyectos industriales por su cuenta. En ese sentido estoy de acuerdo con *Dano* en que no se puede competir, pero eso ya es una consecuencia del sistema económico-político de cada país (que no es el tema iniciado, pero quería comentar).

Ahora bien, independiente de si queremos competir o no con estas empresas extranjeras, es posible construir un PLC. Sabemos que las conocidas marcas fabricantes de PLC ofrecen una infinidad de modelos que incluyen funciones son formidables: comunicación, PWM, contadores, almacenamiento de registros, Convertidor AD y CDA, etc. Yo creo que sería engorroso igualarlos, pero no imposible....

Sería interesante comenzar con un modelo de PLC de Hardware y Software abierto, con una buena y detallada documentación disponible para todos. Esto significa iniciar un modelo de PLC que cumpla las caracterísitcas de hardware Libre:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_libre

Así como estoy de acuerdo con el software libre como un LINUX (por ejemplo Trisquel) también lo estoy con el Hardware Libre.
Así que para comenzar, sería conveniente construir un PLC sencillo, con las funciones mínimas pero mantiendo la robustez.

En lo personal, estoy aburrido con tanto protocolo de comunicación, diferentes compiladores de rutina de PLC en inglés y de toda marca extranjera (que no considero sea superior a lo que se pueda desarrollar en nuestros países de habla hispana).

No considero un pérdida de tiempo y de recursos desarrollar un PLC, pues más se aprende y ese es el objetivo.

Es mi opinión y si en algo puedo colaborar, aquí estoy en el Foro 

PD: hay que comenzar escogiendo un microcontrolador apropiado, sugerencias?


----------



## Beamspot (Sep 28, 2010)

Los últimos PLC's que he 'destripado' llevaban un ARM7, y algunos ARM9 (!!). Dada la proliferación a bajo costo (cerca el dólar, menos de 1€) de los nuevos Cortex M3 y Cortex M0, sugeriría empezar con algo como el LPCxpresso. Cortex M0, más que sobrado para algunas de estas aplicaciones, a buen precio, SW de desarrollo gratuito (GNUGCC, por ejemplo), herramientas de desarrollo fáciles de encontrar y baratas,  cantidad de soporte, etc.

Para cosas algo superiores, quizás pudiese ser interesante usar un Cortex M3 (STM32, por ejemplo, o un LPC17XX), que también se encuentra barato.

Olvídense de micros más pequeños, por muy PIC/Arduino/AVR que sea uno. Y los PIC32 no proliferan tanto (ni por asomo) como los ARM's.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2010)

Tal vez la información de esta página les sirva como para comenzar:
http://inicia.es/de/juanmarod/main.htm#soft


----------



## Beamspot (Sep 29, 2010)

Muy chulo y barato, pero difícilmente podrás hacer más que con un PLC de 100USD. Si quieres hacer algo con las prestaciones de los PLC's de 400-500USD's, ésto se queda corto (en cuanto a potencia de cálculo).

Por supuesto, la parte de entradas, salidas y el concepto puede ser un buen punto de partida, siendo necesario poco más que una 'actualización' de la CPU.


----------



## DSP (Sep 29, 2010)

Solo una opinion:
Antes ocupaba PLCs para funciones muy basicas, por ejemplo: temporizadores que accionaran relevadores en un dia, hora o fecha especifica. Y se me hizo muy costoso un PLC de 100USD solo para realizar esa función, así que decidí hacerlo con pics y RTCs lo cual me redujo costos (en realidad es para la empresa que trabajo) pero, con si con el Z80 se podian realizar funciones mas o menos complejas, no veo porque la necesidad de micros tan grandes.

Ya si realmente se va a requerir una capacidad de procesamiento de un procesador tan grande (o tan especial) pues creo que entonces si seria mejor ir a comprar un PLC de alguna marca.

Por otro lado, hay micros que aunque sean tan potentes, no se encuentra informacion tan facilmente como algunos de 8 bits. Pero seria mucho mejor, que si proponemos algun micro, tambien se comenten sus caracteristicas generales, compiladores, documentacion y enlaces relacionados para elegir algo accesible.

Yo tengo deseos de conocer esos micros que comentas Beampost, pero mientras no tengo la oportunidad de tener algun sistema de desarrollo o de prueba de los mismos, no tengo mas opcion que proponer los PIC


----------



## Beamspot (Sep 30, 2010)

Los ARM's tienen cantidad de herramientas de desarrollo más baratas incluso que los PIC (JTAG por 2-3€ - wiggler clones, por USB por unos 12€ - CooDebugger), y documentación tienen incluso más y gratis total... en inglés (algo hay en castellano). Eso sí, no son tan fáciles de entender como los PICs, cosa lógica dadas las prestaciones (32bits, hasta 150MHz-170MIPS, etc).

Pero no hay que confundir PLC's con otras aplicaciones. Para lo que me comentas de accionar relés o algo en un momento dado, los PLC's no son adecuados ni de lejos. Una cosa es automatizar la industria, y otra muy distinta desarrollar aplicaciones microcontroladas.

Yo he hecho dataloggers, medidores de distancias, instrumentos, y otros equipos con microcontroladores que son totalmente imposibles de hacer con PLC's. Y tengo otros equipos que llevan un PLC para automatizar unas acciones mecánicas, que no intentaría hacer con microcontroladores. Simplemente, no son lo mismo.

Si un sensor de distancias por ultrasonidos lo hice con un ATmega que iba más que sobrado, con un PLC, simplemente, no se puede hacer, por mucho ARM que lleve.

Los PLC's que desguacé fueron porque intentábamos hacer un sistema que si bien el HW era similar, hacer el programa en el propio PLC era realmente difícil, mientras que reprogramar en C el micro era mucho más fácil.

Y después de probar y abrir varios modelos de diferentes fabricantes, pude comprobar por donde iban los tiros. Los viejos y baratos, se basaban en el 8051, algo parecido al PIC. Los nuevos, ya usaban el ARM7 e incluso el ARM9, y los mismo tendían a tener buses de comunicaciones tipo CAN, Ethernet, USB, etc, con programas inmensos (algunos incluso corrían RT/uCLinux en Real Time...).

Si lo que se pretende es hacer un PLC, entonces no es lo mismo que hacer otras cosas. Los ARM en estos modelos tienen una razón de ser, pero esto viene dictado por los requerimientos del PLC (y la indústria donde van aplicados).

Como siempre, sería conveniente empezar por el principio: una especificación de lo que se pretende hacer. Sin un punto de partida, no hay camino que recorrer.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2010)

Es como todo, yo he construido dos "PLCs" en sendos proyectos académicos, pero una cosa es hacer algo didáctico y otra una cosa profesional industrial.
Además ya existen PLCs en formato circuito impreso (Omron tenía) y placas hechas de "PLCs caseros".
Lo básico se hace en dos patadas, según lo que quieras añadir la cosa se va complicando...


----------



## joliva68 (Oct 2, 2010)

Beamstop como dice scooter no es tan difícil yo comencé con el tema de los PIC hace unos 10 meses eso si con mucha ilusión, ya que desde años siempre me había gustado la idea de controlar lo que me rodea te dejo mi web donde he ido colgando proyectos tras proyectos dando en cada uno de ellos un paso adelante:
Web http://webs.ono.com/joliva68/ mirar en el apartado de últimas actualizaciones, o bien en experimentos en el apartado PERSONAL-AFICIONES—EXPERIMENTOS.


----------



## Tratante (Oct 4, 2010)

Gracias a quienes se han tomado el tiempo para comentar.

Estoy de acuerdo con los comentarios en general; competir con las marcas establecidas es quizas algo de lo mas dificil; no en el sentido de querer desplazarlos, es mas bien competir con el simple hecho que alguien quiera usar algo encontrado "por ahi".

Crear el PLC no es simplemente diseñarlo, hacer la placa y el firmware; es crear todo lo necesario para que pueda ser tomado seriamente.

No puedo decir que soy un experto en PLC, si he usado alguno y conozco sus generalidades.

He estado leyendo varios manuales y en breve subire al foro un resumen para que me ayuden a afinarlo. 

Este documento pretende establecer las caracteristicas de un PLC con hardware y firmware de uso libre.

Saludos


----------



## Tratante (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola nuevamente

Digo que hay que empezar por el principio. Dado que no soy un experto en cuestiones de los PLCs me di a la tarea de revisar y colectar información.

Anexo un resumen a manera de Introduccion al PLC. 

Es una traducción de un buen libro de ingenieria, algunas cosas las tuve que adaptar para poderse entender en nuestro castellano.

Recomiendo ampliamente que quien quiera seguir este tema lo lea.

Saludos


----------



## DSP (Oct 14, 2010)

Que tal compañeros.

Tengo una inquietud. Les comento mi apreciacion personal sin la intencion de desviar la intencion de este tema.

Hace tiempo que me ha llamado la atencion hacer un PLC, que tal vez no sea tan robusto para ser usado en ambientes industriales, solo que cumpla con la funcionalidad. Los circuitos que he realizado con pics tienen quizas la funcionalidad que necesito, pero lo que mas aprecio de un PLC es la facilidad y rapidez con que se programa y gracias a su diseño compacto e integrado, es muy facil ponerlo a controlar algun sistema o maquina determinada. La primera vez que me tope con un PLC, tenia un software con funciones a bloques similar a simulink de matlab. Y sin conocer mucho lo empeze a programar. Ese software es muy intuitivo, no se requiere mucha teoria para usarlo.

Y eso es precizamente en lo que me gustaria participar, en el diseño del software ya que siempre he buscado programar los PIC mas rapido y facil. He pensado en hacer un  software parecido al flow-code,
o parecido al simulink, o, mas apegado a este proyecto, un software por funciones con bloques graficos como el que mencione.

No se Diagramas en escalera, que parece ser un estandar muy difundido. Lo estoy investigando y pretendo aprenderlo, pero veo que, al menos para mi (como usuario de un PLC), si se requiere mayor esfuerzo aprender su simbologia y logica.

Por eso prefiero los diagramas a bloques y tengo en mente como implementarlos.
¿que opinan?

A por cierto... Estoy leyendo el archivo que adjuntaste tratante.

Saludos a todos


----------



## sdlscl (Oct 14, 2010)

Una pregunta gente, cuál es el inconveniente de utilizar una PC + interface?. El problema viene por la inestabilidad del software?, o es una cuestión de hardware?. 

Yo estoy intentando automatizar una maquina usando una PC. Vengo observando el tema de los PLC pero se me complica mucho el tener que aprender a programarlos (aunque creo que no es difícil), ademas de que son muy caros para las características que tienen. Aclaro que soy programador de PC de hace rato y de electrónica poco y nada.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2010)

hola, solo les hare una onservacion qu eno pretendo que consideren demasiado:

1 -- muchas veces ponen que quieren "participar en un proyecto" grandecito......y asi se van hojas y hojas de foro al cuete.
las veces que vi algo hecho fue por que alguien trajo un aporte.
si quieren hacer algo que dicen haran juntos por que no empiezan con planificar algo mas "factible" .
se que un PLC es palabras mayores, pero un automata tipo logo es el pequeñin de esa especie.

2 -- hablan de hacer algo con una PC , depender un proceso de una PC vieja en funcionamiento .......yo he visto placas por ahi que se venden y no se si son esto o no .
pero una placa con ent/sal . + fuente + un micro que se lo programe desde una PC pero que mantenga el programa ........hasta debe haber, no es lo mio ese tipo de cosas, pero seguro hay .

3 -- no hablen de "competir" , no es asi, estan mintiendo , se estan engañando.
¿ que vana hacer ? competir con quien ?
sean sinceros con uds. mismos, reconozcan lo que les pasa, evitaran perdidas de tiempo .
uno aprende, le gusta, quiere aplicarlo......y por eso se met e.
pero si lo miran tranquilos estan ........perdiendo el tiempo ???
competir con quien ??
siemens , omrom ???
diseñen uds. su PLC , den el soporte, construyan su empresita , imprescindiblemente necesaria para poder realizar y respaldar ese PLC marca de uds.
a cuanto creen que lo tendran que vender ???
no sean tontos.
consideran que saben ?? buenisimo, los aplaudo.
pero que van a hacer ??
salir a regalar esos PLC y decir a quienes lo compren que lo hicieron uds. solitos mientras se les caen los lagrimones y los mocos.

no es estan valorando, no estan valorando las horas, los meses y años de ingenieria y experiencia, las pruebas y perdidas.

competir ????

no quieren competir, quieren demostrar que saben o que pueden.

quieren PLCs a buen precio ??
arreglen con un fabricante y compren a por mayor.


yo........disculpen, pero es lo malo de la electronica, y son uds., lso que estan perdiendo de vista la realidad.
como ya les dije, si quieren hacer algo pongan como objetivo el modelo mas chico y una etapa, si la hacen en el foro buenisimo, siguen con otra.

hoy dia la electronica esta REGALADA, y uds. tienen parte de la culpa, por decir siempre "me lo hago yo" .
dicen que un PLC es caro ?? 

yo ni idea de PLCs pero si he usado elementos de maniobra en electricidad chinos y siemens, y los caros ........son los chinos a la larga.

dejense de jorobar
ponganse aca un objetivo claro, algo ralizable , como les dije un primer modulo .
esperan juntarse como un grupo de nenes a decir "yo me voy a ir a la luna , quien me ayuda" -.
lean el foro , esta lleno .

ya va una hoja.
desarrollen el esquema de un automata, bloques.
y digan : 
con este empiezo.

si lo hacen buenisimo, luego siguen.

que lo constituye ??? 
ent /sal 
el procesador.
pero tambien necesitan desarrollar un soft amigable 

luego a probarlo (quien querra ??) 

en fin.
HAGAN , pero hagan de verdad, planificando, siendo realistas, poniendose objetivos ALCANZABLES .
y no critiquen a quienes si hicieron .


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Cuantas razones todas juntas @fernandob


----------



## Tratante (Oct 15, 2010)

Que tal Moyano

Pienso que fernandob expresa solo un punto de vista, es cuestion de enfoques, hay quienes ven el vaso medio vacio, algunos otros ven el mismo vaso como medio lleno.

En fin, alguien puede opinar del material que subi?

Para animar un poco el tema mi proxima entrega es el software simulador.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 15, 2010)

Yo no es que sea pesimista...pero me parece que fernando lo pone como es en realidad...mirá conozco 2 empresas de mendoza que hacen desarrollo y hay productos que ellos venden para automatizacion....y la verdad que no compiten (en precio) con los comerciales.....pero en lo que es calidad creo que estan a la altura....es cuestion de mercado para mi.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 15, 2010)

hola, bueno, pense que me iban a comer vivo.
hay una cosa que no puse y me lo daba un poco a entender el primer post de este tema:
cuando hablan de lso industriales que NO invierten en equipos.
ese señor que tiene su maquina la cual hace 500 bolsas y algunas se le queman y podria hacer 3000.
los conozco, y son RATAS, pero de naturaleza.
son señores que estan todo el dia en la fabrica y si tienen que pagar algo deben meter la mano en el bolsillo , por qu etodo debe pasar por ellos.

no comprenden que se amortiza , son ratas y tienen mentalida de ratas.
he conocido a varios.

por eso si vana hacer algo didactico BUENISIMO, como en el otro tema propone Jonathan , pero si van a hacer algo para vender.......es alimento para RATAS.
cosa de uds., uds. mismos lo ponen :
"que lso otros son caros y quieren hacer algo "mas barato" .
aca en el foro entro hace un tiempo un señor que decia que era docente y tenia buen trabajo y daba cursos.me parecio buenisimo, si apuntas a la excelencia y a ser bueno vos , BUENISIMO .
ahora si apuntas a hacer comida para ratas .





y volviendo al tema PLC .
diganme si me equivoco:
un cerebrito.
+ la fuente 
+ ent/sal.

la fuente que cada uno la haga, hay aca temas.
las ent/sal, pueden empezar tranqui con una ent. que sea un divisor + algun diodo de proteccion , FIN.
y la sal . un transistor FIN.
de ahi luego seguiran todo lo complejo que quieran .
por que si, es para luego seguir si quieren.....aunque ya hay.
pero el tema, un PLC es el cerebrito.
vamso a aclararlo, a ver si estoy errado:

yo hago una placa con un pic, 2 reles, una salida d eaudio a T . y 4 entradas.
es una placa de 4 ent / 3 sal.
pero el asunto es que yo hago el programa en asm o C o lo que sea y se lo meto con el programador de pablin y esa placa ahi queda, hace eso y listo .

UN PLC super simple 
es lo mismo en hard, pero con la diferencia que lo programara un electricista desde la PC sin saber de PIC ni de como funciona ni lenguajes de compu.
usara un lenguaje facil tipo iconitos en la compu (ya hay lenguajes asi) .
y una vez que tenga el "dibujito" de como quiere que funcione la placa lo que hara es conectarla a la PC via USB , le da enter y la placa recibe el programa.
*quiero decir con esto que el 80% de el tema es software .*

pregunto yo: no es algo similar a lo que hace un picaxe o un arduino ???
el otro dia vi que hay "pinguinos" ..el arduino con pic.
en fin.....supongo que es diseñar un soft que haga una forma de programarlso mucho mas simple.

LUEGO .......sigue y sigue.......
si quieren poder comunicar la placa (PLC) a la compu . mientras funciona para recibir y enviar datos, controlar , etc, etc........eso es mas adelante.
si quieren agregarle memoria para almacenar info ..mas adelante .
luego bajarla y visualizarla , de nuevo mas soft.



y de nuevo vuelvo a LO PRIMERO QUE PUSE.
imaginen que eso hicieron yque esta funcionando , imaginenlo de verdad, hay que instalar esa placa de 10 ent + 10 sal en una maquina, adaptar ls salidas que haga falta, programarlo , preparar todo , el soft para la PC ........
ahustes y puesta en marcha.....
que ??
le van a cobrar baratito al empresario ???
pongan un local de comida para ratas.
si les gusta la electronica valorenla !!!!!!!!!!!!

esta muy bueno como didactico este tema, a mi no me servira por que yo de soft de PC no se , pero esta muy bueno para los pibes por que aprenden de todo y aprenden que UN SISTEMA no es una pavada.
por que una cosa es un PLC en la cajita en el comercio .
eso es una cosa.
pero otra cosa muy distinta, mucho muy distinta es *un PLC funcionando correctamente instalado en un entorno .*

un saludo 


EDIT: lei el apunte que pusiste tratante , y es como marque en verde ......
y de eso hay .......solo tenes que averiguar, cuanto mas "armado" , robusto, cocinado , listo en cajita y con accesorios y con respaldo de una empresa lo quieras ......mas caro saldra.......obvio. no ??


----------



## Scooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Esto es un tema que siempre me ha interesado, aunque tengo serias dudas de que tenga un uso comercial.
He hecho dos aproximaciones en sendos proyectos académicos.
*La de 1993*

Placa interna de un PC en un slot ISA con un 8255 y unas placas hijas en sandwich con optoacopladores y transistores para poner como entradas o salidas.
El programa estaba escrito en QBASIC y permitía los tres tipos de programación que hacía siemens; AWL, KOP y FUP. Eran unos cuantos menús para gestionar la programación y para ver un simulador sencillo etc
AWL se hacía en un edito de textos que luego se "compilaba" por el programa en QBASIC y generaba un código ejecutable en QBASIC al cual se saltaba
KOP y FUP; el esquema se dibujaba en orCAD con unas librerías específicas, luego se generaba el netlist que era compilado por el programa en QBASIC que generaba un ejecutable también en QBASIC

*La de 2003*
Esto si que es un PLC, mas o menos.

Circuito completo montado en una caja de plástico que va sobre carril din
Lleva cuatro circuitos; fuente, cpu, I/O digital y I/O analógica
Placa CPU AT89c51ED2; 64kB flash, 2kB eeprom, 1,5 kB ram. Comunicación serie RS232 y circuito RTC
Placa de fuentes, con una de 5V y otra de 24V
Placa de I/O digital con 20 líneas optoacopladas y configurables una una como entrada o salida. Admiten entradas de señales alternas o contínuas indistintamente de 24V
Placa I/O analógica, con 8 entradas de 10bits y 2 salidas de 10 bits en ambos casos 0~5V ó 0~24V configurable por jumpers. También hice otra placa en la que el DAC eran 4x8bits
Bus de ampliación SPI libre
En el PC hay un programa escrito en visual basic que permite programar el PLC y supervisar todas la entradas y salidas en funcionamiento, poner en hora el RTC etc...
El PLC es IAP; permite ser reprogramado mientras está funcionando, para ello, admite hasta ocho programas y puede recibir uno mientras ejecuta otro
Se puede programar en AWL, y en cualquier cosa que genere ejecutable de 8052, directamente en ensamblador o en SDCC por ejemplo
Sistema de reset selectivo; si es por la alimentación arranca ejecutando la aplicación de usuario, si se pulsa el botón de reset, se queda en el sistema operativo. Ideal si estás depurando tu aplicación
Firmware actualizable por el puerto serie, nada de sacar el micro y ponerlo en una programadora
Para programar en AWL hice una trampa; sencillamente hice unas macros en el ensamblador que traducen directamente las líneas AWL a ensamblador, y eso genera el ejecutable. Se trasmite y listo.
Para programar en C con SDCC, con la ayuda del creador, modifiqué algo los archivos de cabecera para poder entrar y salir de mi aplicación que mi sistema operativo mantuviese el control del sistema.

Con este sistema se podría en teoría tener un hard universal que se programe de un modo mas sencillo que un microcontrolador por personal menos cualificado, además lleva un "mini scada" de serie.

Pienso que si que se podría desarrollar algo parecido al segundo caso que sea totalmente opensource, seguramente menos ambicioso, y que sirva para automatizar cosas pequeñas.
Los requisitos creo que serían:

Caja estándar de carril DIN
Tensiones industriales; 110 ó 230VAC  ó  24V
Fácil de construir; un PCB o a lo sumo dos
Conexión USB, o al menos RS232
Reconfigurable, que el pcb permita varias configuraciones según lo que sueldes; por ejemplo salida con triac, relé o transistor
Reprogramable sin programador, a lo sumo un cable casi estandard con alguna particularidad
Firmware actualizable (aquí si que se admitiría un programador de pics)
Y esto es contradictorio; componentes comunes, lo que suele llevar a mas volúmen. (yo usé unos optoacopladores bastante particulares para conseguir reducir el tamaño)


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 15, 2010)

Scooter:

Me parece que este tema nunca ha tenido la finalidad de crear un producto para comercializarlo. Y si alguien lo de$ea, por supuesto que "puede", pero debe saber cómo venderlo y es un tema aparte.

Simplemente estamos aburridos de depender de grandes marcas para poder operar un PLC.
De hecho, yo no me compraría uno ---> lo construiría yo mismo.
Por eso estoy interesado, al igual que muchos, en llevar a cabo una implementación de un PLC. Me da igual comenzar con lo básico, pues se supone que alguien alguna vez creo un PLC desde cero 

Yo sigo con la propuesta de *tratante* y espero reunir los materiales en el corto plazo.

Como sugerencia, creo que conviene implementar un PLC hecho con un PIC de 16 bits con montaje pasante (DIP), tal como el del tema que sugirió *Fogonazo*:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/nuevamente-tema-fabricar-plc-43953/#post367192
http://inicia.es/de/juanmarod/main.htm#plc

¡ Ánimo ! 


PD: dejo un manual (claro que está en inglés, pero simple de entender) de un PLC marca Delta.
Explica el lenguaje en escalera, los elementos básicos (contactos NA y NC, Temporizadores, Contadores) y hay hartos ejemplos. Aparecen detalladas las instrucciones y con ejemplos.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/cnl4c9589jr3u8c/PLC-Application-Manual_en.pdf
Sólo disculpen el idioma y haber mencionado marca, pero me pareció bien didáctico.


----------



## Tratante (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola a todos

Tu opinion es muy respetable Fernandob, siempre es bueno ver el lado optmista asi como el pesimista. Estoy de acuerdo con algunos puntos de vista que expresas, pero, seguramente si nos vamos a poner asi pues mejor sentarse a ver la TV, la esperanza muere al ultimo.

Scooter y metalmetropolis gracias por sus comentarios; les comento que algo en lo que estoy de acuerdo con fernandob es en el hecho que mucho de este trabajo esta del lado del software, no estoy seguro en que porcentaje pero me quedo con el 80%.

Otro comentario de fernandob esta en el sentido que debemos aportar algo cada vez que emitamos un mensaje; hay mucho que avanzar, Scooter ya menciono las especificaciones de algo que puede ser apropiado. Avancen algo antes de comentar para no saturar el hilo.

El formato del foro no es el mas apropiado para seguir un proyecto pero bueno, es lo que tenemos.

No se adelanten al tema de como y que se va hacer con esto, comercializarlo puede ser bueno; quien construya y programe un PLC tiene derecho a cobrar por su trabajo, simple.

He instalado para varios clientes versiones de Linux que es free (en teoria) pero les juro que mi trabajo siempre lo cobre !

Saludos a todos

PD. Leyendo manual de scooter.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Creo que se debería de abrir otro hilo, (otro mas) en el que solo se escriba para aportar algo al proyecto y las discusiones de viabilidad, dudas que yo también comparto, dejarlas en este o en el otro. De otro modo tendremos un galimatías.
Como me parece que tres hilos son demasiados lo dejo a consideración de los moderadores, pero me parece la única forma de avanzar.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2010)

NO la forma de avanzar es APORTANDO y de ahi seguir creciendo .

yo cuando diseñaba hasta un simple timer (que de verdad cumpliese) me tenia que sentar horas a soldar y probar.
cuando hacia algo con PIC me tenia que sentar...dias afrente a la PC .

me acuerdo de ezevalla con su vumetro con peak .......entro y aporto.


leo infinidad de temas que se abren diciendo "por que no hacemos" ...........saben cuanta calle tengo ??
mas de la que quiero , mucha mas.
y eso es :
"que otros hagan, yo puse la idea".


quieren hacer un PLC .
pues adelante, es cosa extensa.
enfrasquense un mes en su taller y inicien un tema CON ALGO HECHO y luego quien quiera les ayuda a seguir.

sino.........mas de lo mismo visto aca infinidad de meses.............

y no vengan con la piojada de llamar "mi aporte " a poner enlaces de otras webs .

hace rato que veo esta onda en el foro .


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Bueno, es un punto de vista.
Pienso que se podría crear un grupo de interesados y repartir el trabajo. Siempre es interesante contrastar ideas o por ejemplo disponibilidad de materiales; quizás mi proyecto sea fantástico pero si luego el interesado no encuentra el material o es muy caro le servirá de poco.
Por si a alguien le resultan interesantes alguno de los proyectos que hice los subo, claro que hay poca diferencia con enlazar a una web.
PLC1993
PLC2005


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2010)

lo estuve mirando.......pedazo de proyecto .
cuanto estuviste con uno de ellos ??







Scooter dijo:


> Por si a alguien le resultan interesantes alguno de los proyectos que hice los subo, *claro que hay poca diferencia con enlazar a una web.*


 
*tremenda la diferencia *si entiendes lo que digo:
una cosa es que yo ponga un enlace a algo que es mio, que hice yo.
y otra es que ponga como aporte un simple enlace de una pagina que no es mia y que dedique solo 3 minutos de ocio en buscar algo solo para ponerlo.
como dices: fue un año de trabajo.
esa es al diferencia .
1 año de trabajo tuyo que compartes
o 3 minutos de ocio que pones.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Ambos son proyectos académicos de final de carrera, el primero como ingeniero técnico industrial y el segundo como ingeniero industrial. En ambos estuve entorno a un año.

Los archivos del primero están en orCAD de MSDOS, los del segundo en protel 94 si no recuerdo mal.

Ahora que lo recuerdo, del segundo habían unos vídeos, voy a ver si los encuentro.

...ya los he encontrado:





Lo primero es la placa de señales digitales, luego la de analógicas, luego cpu+rtc y por fin la de fuentes. La que se ve es con dos fuentes comerciales pero hay otra intercambiable con dos 78xx





Se ve un programa sencillo con un biestble RS y luego un temporizador

Ahora que me acuerdo también enlazaba con matlab y simulink, aunque creo que de eso no hice vídeo.

Las tarjetas que se ven fuera son para poner los interruptores la que hace de entrada y la de salida, además lleva unos transistores porque los optoacopladores dan muy poca corriente y no cabían dentro de la caja.


----------



## Tratante (Oct 16, 2010)

Scooter

Con que paquete y version se pueden abrir los esquemas y PCB que se incluyen en el CD?

Lo que se aprecia es un trabajo elaborado, quedo todo en labor academica?

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Fue solo académico, no lo he comercializado. En realidad tiene mucho trabajo pero dista mucho de algo comercial, lo digo porque si que he hecho cosas comerciales.
Los esquemas y circuitos están hechos con protel 94 pero el 99 lo abría sin problemas si no recuerdo mal.
De todos modos para mirarlos por encima están en la memoria a partir de la página 180, con un lector de pdf es suficiente.
Todos los circuitos están a simple cara sin ningún puente, llevó su tiempo.
La caja para carril din la venden en farnell, hay varias medidas.

El sistema se puede manejar desde un simple terminal mandando comandos o incluso pidiendo ayuda. Si se usa desde la aplicación específica pasa a un modo silencioso en el que los mensajes se acortan para hacer la comunicación mas eficiente, aunque es menos inteligible.
Para programar la flash sencillamente se le mandan líneas en formato .hex de intel
Los botones de restet y prog solo se usarían para reflashear el firmware o sacar al equipo de un cuelgue (un cuelgue gordo porque lleva watchdog)  por lo que en un sistema definitivo estarían ocultos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2010)

es un pedazo de trabajo ese, estuve ojeando asi por lo alto, muchas cosas estan fuera de mi nivel.
pero el trabajo que estas compartiendo y has realizado es un gran trabajo y muy interesante.

me da la impresion que cualquiera que quiera hacer algo similar y eso que tu lo has realizado HASTA EL FINAL , si hasta lo montaste en el gabinete din.
como decia: cualquiera que quiera hacer algo similar tiene en esos apuntes tema para leer y aprender durante unas cuantas semanas....o meses.
tu mismo pones que fue trabajo de un año , (eso si no contamos con los años que necesitaste estudiar antes para estar a ese nivel) .

viendo tus proyectos ahora me parecen aun mas respetables los valores de los PLC comerciales , ya que veo un poco mas todo el trabajo que requieren.

un saludo


scooter:  en la respuesta 27 te agregue algo por que quizas no me comprendiste .
saludos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Matizo: Durante esos años estaba trabajando, nunca estuve a jornada completa haciendo los proyectos.
A lo que me refería es que la información será igual de buena o mala por ella misma; si es mía o de otro.
Lo que está claro es que el mérito será del que lo escribe, del que lo enlaza es un mérito relativo.

Retomando el tema si alguien piensa en hacer _un logo opensource_ y mi opinión le parece válida, que cuente con ella.

Mi asignatura pendiente (una de ellas) es programar pics; creo que programaría lo que fuera menos un pic. Pero el hardware me gusta bastante.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Mi asignatura pendiente (una de ellas) es programar pics; creo que programaría lo que fuera menos un pic. Pero el hardware me gusta bastante.


 
no comprendo , por que no programarias un pic ??


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2010)

He programado casi cualquier cosa de 8 bits; 6502, 6809, z80, 8085, 8052, hc11, y pics. También programé el 68008.
No tengo ningún problema de cambiar de  uno a otro excepto con los pics. Empezando porque A se llama W... todo está cambiado de orden y tiene una lógica diferente al resto del mundo, además las series antiguas era un galimatías de cambio constante de bancos.
Supongo que en C da igual, pero el C y el c++ es otra de mis asignaturas pendientes. En lenguajes de alto nivel solo he trasteado en java y en basic que si que me defiendo.
A unos compañeros de un curso de microcontroladores les pasaba lo mismo pero al revés; como ellos programaban pics no eran capaces de programar otra cosa.


----------



## Renato Masias (Oct 17, 2010)

Pienso que si hay muchos productos electronicos por desarrollar lo importante es saber que, si van a desarrollar algo comercial al nivel de un PLC de 100, 200 o 300 dolares mejor comprenlo y apliquenlo. Pienso que si van a hacer un PLC que este sea robusto, facil de programar y que sea competitivo en precio que pueda hacer las tareas de un PLC de 3000 o 4000.

A las miles de pymes lo que les importa de un producto o servicio que comprar es que la empresa sea confiable, el producto sea bueno y el respaldo técnico sea permanente,,, el resto si es PLC puro,, PC_PLC, desarrollo propio esta en segundo plano.

Otra sugerencia no traten de incluir todas las capacidades de un PLC comercial solo lo más importante.

Si hay cosas por hacer, tecnología hecha en nuestros paises, imaginense que hay un modelo de maquina por cientos y estan paradas porque no hay mucho soporte tecnico calificado y la repotenciacion es demasiado cara usando equipos importados,, entonces un desarrollo propio es valido no creen.

Como dije el tema es saber que desarrollar.

saludos

No crean que un ingeniero que desarrolla productos tecnologicos en nuestros paises sea menos que un ingeniero que trabaja en una buena empresa. Si el producto o productos son buenos y estan bien ubicados en el mercado el ingeniero que lo desarrolló ganará mucho mas que un ingeniero que trabaja en una buena empresa.

Por algo nos enseñan tanta electronica y teoría de control no creen.

Ojo si hacen un producto complejo y de bastante programacion y hardware, entonces la persona debe estar capacitada, tener buenos conocimientos, no basta con las ganas.

saludos.


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 18, 2010)

Totalmente off topic, pero para Scooter: prueba a programar en ensamblador un AVR y verás alguna diferencia. Je, je. De ahí a los 'micros grandes' (ARM, dsPIC, etc) hay sólo un paso.

Como aporte, la entrada que hice para mi sistema, optoacoplada. Los optos son PC357 SMD, las resistencias arrays en SMD de 1206 (4 x 0603).


----------



## Tratante (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola a todos

Scooter, programar PICs es mas sencillo que todos los micros que has usado antes, adelante.

Beamspot: Anotado el jpg.
Renato: De acuerdo, solo se debe implementar lo mas basico pero si, esto debe estar completo (Hardware PLC, Software PC, Manuales, Soporte).

Alguien podria realizar un documento en donde se establezcan las especificaciones del posible hardware?

Ya tengo sobre un 20% el modelo del software base, si alguien desea ayudar y sabe programa VB.Net orientado a objetos o sabe modelar avise.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 18, 2010)

¿Que pinta VB en el automata?

Yo empezaría por:
Placa alimentada a 24V cc (así de momento obviamos el tema de los 110 ó 220V)
Entradas mas o menos como indicó beamspot
Salidas por relé, que pueden estar gobernados por un ULN2003
Micro forzosamente IAP


----------



## Tratante (Oct 18, 2010)

Scooter

El hardware es solo una parte, el software para realizar la escritura del diagrama de escalera, simularlo y ser el software para escribir las secuencias boleanas al PLC es otra gran parte. Ahi es donde pinta. El algoritmo de simulación en .Net será practicamente el mismo que para el micro (OJO dije algoritmo).

Que es un micro IAP?

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Oct 19, 2010)

Tratante



Tratante dijo:


> Scooter
> ... . . Que es un micro IAP? . . ...
> Saludos


 
Yo tampoco lo sabia y lo Google: *IAP* = "_In Application Programming_", apenas encontre un par de documentos con los que comprendi cual era la idea, si gustan se los envio por MP ya que solo pesan 1.5MB. Volviendo a tu pedido del post #37 



Tratante dijo:


> ... . . Alguien podria realizar un documento en donde se establezcan las especificaciones del posible hardware . . ...


 
Me ofrezco a comenzar mi colaboración con la parte documental sin dejar de lado el que pueda aportar algo.

Scooter: CLAP, CLAP, CLAP...... 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Scooter (Oct 19, 2010)

Bueno, ya sabéis lo que es IAP, (pensé que era conocido, lo siento) no me parece serio tener que poner al micro en modos extraños y no me parece admisible tener que sacarlo para programarlo.
¿Por diagrama de escalera os referís al grafcet, al diagrama de contactos o a otra cosa?
Si empezais por el AWL o como se llame, cada instrucción es equivalente a una o dos instrucciones del microcontrolador. Ejemplo, una puerta and:

En el automata es algo muy parecido a esto:
LD entrada1
and entrada2
= salida1

Eso en código de 8052 equivale a 
mov c,entrada1 ;carga el carry con el pin 1
and c,entrada2 ; hace un and del carry con el pin 2
mov salida1,c ; mueve el resultado al pin 3

Si no recuerdo mal eso se puede hacer tal cual cambiando los nemónicos a los del pic, osea que lo único que hay que hacer es cambiar una instrucción por otra y luego que lo ensamble el ensamblador del pic, es lo que yo hice con unas macros. Si estás animado puedes generar el binario directamente.


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 19, 2010)

IAP es usualmente más conocido por ISP (In System Programming), pero al menos por estos lares (unos 300Km al norte de maestro Scooter) también se conocen estas siglas.

Todos los autómatas que he visto en la industria (y ahora trabajo en el sector del automóvil) se programman en ladder. Se llama así porque el programa parece una escalera de mano, llena de rayas horizontales.

Creo que el sistema se basa en poner en serie contactos abiertos y cerrados entre una entrada y una salida, pero en realidad no he usado nunca ese tipo de programación gráfica.

Aún así, creo que lo que se pretende es hacer una especie de 'macro' que 'traduzca' el diseño gráfico a macros en ensamblador/C, y luego compilarlo directamente al micro.

Queda decir, que aunque no estoy muy seguro, mientras en los PLC's 'viejos' (esos basados en el veterano 8051) el programa se compilaba y se guardaba en RAM, en los 'nuevos' (ARM7 o incluso ARM926) el programa se interpreta, también sobre RAM, pero con un SO de trasfondo, librerías precompiladas, etc. La velocidad y capacidad de ejecución no es comparable.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 19, 2010)

No, ISP e IAP son dos cosas diferentes: ISP es que se puede programas sin sacar del sistema. IAP es que se puede programar sin salir de la aplicación. Evidentemente todos los IAP son ISP pero no al revés.

Gracias por la aclaración:  Ladder o escalera es lo que siemens llama KOP y por aquí se suele llamar diagrama de contactos. Su traducción a una lista de instrucciones y por lo tanto a ensamblador es casi directa. Ahora no recuerdo como pero eso es lo que hacía mi primer proyecto del 93, era mucho mas sencillo de lo que parece.
Sin ir mas lejos los programas de siemens guardan la info en lista de instrucciones y permiten visualizar el programa indistintamente en las tres versiones. (la tercera, FUP, son las puertas pintadas)

Los autómatas de siemens de la serie S5, los AG90 y AG95 llevan un 8052 dentro, el resto no lo se. Aunque lo guarden en ram apostaría, esto ya no lo se, a que esa ram está mapeada en la memoria de programa (los 8052 al igual que los pic son harward no von newman como los PCs)... todo esto nos lleva a dos posibilidades:
a) Hacer el programa en código nativo, osea en flash en el caso de un pic
b) Hacer un programa interpretado, osea en ram 

Es discutible, pero yo me inclino claramente por la a) por varias razones:

Es mas rápido de ejecución
Si es flash IAP se puede reprogramar el autómata sin pegas
No conozco los derivados disponibles, pero apostaría a que tienen muchísima mas flash que ram
Como ya está en la flash no hay que preocuparse de que se borre al quitar la corriente
Permite programar al autómata en cualquier lenguaje, por ejemplo C o por ejemplo empezar con "ladder 0.1" y conforme se avance se pasa a "ladder x.x" reprogramando el PC y sin tocar el PLC
La única pega es que se tiene que compilar a ejecutable, en mi proyecto lo hacía en el PC y mandaba un volcado estándar en .hex . También lo podría compilar el PIC pero no me parece lógico cargarle mas trabajo del meramente de control.

Las desventajas del método b) salen rápidamente de lo antes comentado

Mas lento en ejecución
Mas complicada la programación de un intérprete en el PIC. Esta es la tarea análoga a l compilado de antes, osea que no te escapas
Menos capacidad de ram
La ram se borra, tendría que ser eeprom que también es corta
Cualquier error o mejora en el "ladder" conlleva actualizar el firmware
Con el método a) lo único que tiene que llevar el pic es un firmware que comunique con el PC y descargue la aplicación binaria y la ejecute, poco mas que un bootloader. Que detecte si la aplicación ya está en flash al arrancar y si la tiene que ejecutar directamente.
Además ese firmware puede llevar facilidades para lo que creamos necesario; LCD, comunicación USB ó 485 y que eso sea fácil de usar por el programa de usuario. Por ejemplo en mi segundo proyecto gestionaba 8 timers por soft empleando un solo timer de hardware.

Total que se haría IAP cada vez que se manda el programa al "autómata" e ISP cada vez que se actualice el firmware, por ejemplo para que admita otra pantalla LCD diferente.


----------



## Tratante (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola

Scooter, buena la opinion de como tratar el codigo al pasar al PLC; no se aparten de lo siguiente:

1. De los PLC se puede obtener el programa que esta ejecutandose.
2. Pueden estar ejecutando un programa y sin embargo puedes cargarle otro o modificar el que se esta ejecutando sin dejar de que el PLC deje de atender la maquina a la que esta conectado.

No es cosa de volverse exigentes, pero; estas son las minimas prestaciones de los PLC actuales.

Asi que la arquitectura del firmware debe ser capaz de poder acercarse a este tipo de monerias.

Dejar .Hex o cualquier otro tipo de formato para que se programe despues no es una solucion deseable; directo del software-PC hacia el PLC via USB (los seriales estan dejando de existir en la laptops).

J2C. Gracias por el ofrecimiento y te tomo la palabra. Para no hacer crecer el hilo podrias enviarme un mensaje privado para ponernos de acuerdo. Creo que no se pueden proporcionar direcciones de correo externas al foro.

Saludos !!!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 20, 2010)

La 2 la cumplía perfectamente mi proyecto. Solo hay que cuidar que un programa no pise al otro. Permitía hasta ocho programas.
La 1 no la implementé pero bastaría con hacer que transmita al revés los datos.
Lo del .hex es solo un formato para empaquetar los datos, es para no inventar lo que ya se ha inventado; se pase por usb o como sea hay que definir como se envían los datos, que direcciones ocupan, un checksum etc. Eso el formato .hex o el de motorola que no recuerdo como se llamaba lo hacen independientemente de que canal de comunicación se emplee.


----------



## Tratante (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola nuevamente

Les dejo el ejecutable con los avances al momento, se aceptan opiniones, unicamente esta implementada la parte de trazado del diagrama de escalera.

Como prerequisito se tiene el framework de .net en version 3.5, aqui la liga si lo necesitan:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/0/f/60fc5854-3cb8-4892-b6db-bd4f42510f28/dotnetfx35.exe

Reglas que estableci:

1. El area de trabajo esta formado por 7 columnas (A, B...G) y 128 renglones
2. Los elementos de trabajo son (I) entradas base del aparato, (Q) Salidas base del aparato, (M) relevadores virtuales de trabajo, (T) temporizadores y (C) contadores
3. Para colocar un elemento debe arrastrarlo haciendo clic en cada simbolo y dejandolo caer en la zona de trabajo
4.Los elementos pueden estar en columnas impares unicamente (A,C,E,G)
5.Los elementos de entrada (I) no pueden ponerse en la columna G (es solo para bobinas)
6.Para conectar los elementos se debe hacer uso de la herramienta de trazado, esta en la barra de herramientas con el icono de un lapiz.
7.Cuando se selecciona dicha herramienta, el cursor cambia segun el paso requerido, al entrar a la zona de trabajo muestra una leyenda "Desde" indicando que debe seleccionar el elemento origen, pudiendo ser un elemento del aparato o una coneccion; despues de seleccionar el origen el cursor cambia a "Hasta", debe elegir otro elemento del aparato o bien una celda vacia que este en sentido ortogonal, es decir en direccion horizontal o vertical en relacion al elemento elegido como origen (nunca en diagonal).
8.Puede usarse la tecla "Esc" para abandonar el modo de trazado
9.La tecla "Supr" sirve para eliminar un elemento en la zona de trabajo.

Siguiente paso:
- Configurar los elementos colocados en la zona de trabajo

Se aceptan criticas, comentarios, sugerencias y apoyo (envio fuentes del proyecto).

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 27, 2010)

Bajaaaando, cuando la pruebe comento.


Muy buen trabajo, muy profesional.
¿Se admiten comentarios?


----------



## Tratante (Oct 28, 2010)

Que tal Scooter

Adelante con los comentarios por favor, con toda confianza; 

Saludos !!!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 29, 2010)

-Creo que deberían de haber mas columnas para poder hacer programas mas complejos y que permita poner símbolos en todas
-El sistema de "cableado" es un poco confuso, al menos no me he aclarado muy bien, ha sido a base de ir cacharreando sin mucho orden cuando lo he cableado
-¿Como vas a guardar el programa? ¿Sabes si hay algún método estándard? Lo digo porque tiene una pinta fantástica y creo que se podría emplear para mas cosas aparte de programas nuestro plc-pic, como por ejemplo para didáctica con un simulador. En canalPLC hay unos simuladores de Siemens S7200 que se me estaba ocurriendo que podrían usarse, por citar un caso. Otra posibilidad es acoplar el código de salida a otro "plc" como podría ser el que yo hice u otro de los existentes...


----------



## Tratante (Nov 3, 2010)

Que tal Scooter

Seguramente te ha resultado confuso como usarlo, ofrezco una disculpa ya que deberia haber un manual para esta primera parte; prometo elaborarlo lo antes posible.

Respecto al numero de columnas creo que por el momento deberian ser mas que suficientes, tenemos 128 posibles escalones (renglones) verticales, si extendemos las columnas ganaremos un poco de complejidad en la vista (desplazarse de forma vertical es mas sencillo por medio de la rueda del mouse que arrastrar la barra de desplazamiento horizontal).

De cualquier modo deje el codigo de tal forma que no estan fijas las dimensiones, ni vertical ni horizontal; que tal si lo dejamos parametrizable por el usuario?

Creo que ya me has captado la idea de porque pense que el proyecto podria iniciarse elaborando el software de la PC, el simulador puede usarse independientemente si tienes el PLC con fines didacticos.

El formato para guardar el diagrama de escalera puede ser desde un sencillo CSV como el que usa excel o simplemente un texto plano.

La idea de poder conectar al software un PLC estandar no es mala pero, habria que investigar el protocolo y forma en que se debe transferir un diagrama al equipo en cuestion.

No he podido subir mas actualizaciones del software ya que mi equipo se daño y apenas estoy estabilizandolo. Unos dias mas y me pondre al corriente.

Gracias por las observaciones y seguro que leyendo el manual que en breve subire te quedara claro cual es la idea que sigue el procedimiento para crear el diagrama.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 3, 2010)

*Seguramente te ha resultado confuso como usarlo, ofrezco una disculpa ya que deberia haber un manual para esta primera parte; prometo elaborarlo lo antes posible.*
Está muy bien para ser una versión inicial

*Respecto al numero de columnas creo que por el momento deberian ser mas que suficientes, tenemos 128 posibles escalones (renglones) verticales, si extendemos las columnas ganaremos un poco de complejidad en la vista (desplazarse de forma vertical es mas sencillo por medio de la rueda del mouse que arrastrar la barra de desplazamiento horizontal).*
Lo digo porque al final de la línea siempre hay una bobina y no creo que se puede hacer siempre en 8 pasos, aunque si es lioso de momento, déjalo así

*De cualquier modo deje el codigo de tal forma que no estan fijas las dimensiones, ni vertical ni horizontal; que tal si lo dejamos parametrizable por el usuario?*
Me parece bien

*Creo que ya me has captado la idea de porque pense que el proyecto podria iniciarse elaborando el software de la PC, el simulador puede usarse independientemente si tienes el PLC con fines didacticos.*
Me parece una buena idea

*El formato para guardar el diagrama de escalera puede ser desde un sencillo CSV como el que usa excel o simplemente un texto plano.*
Cuanto mas sencillo, mejor

*La idea de poder conectar al software un PLC estandar no es mala pero, habria que investigar el protocolo y forma en que se debe transferir un diagrama al equipo en cuestion.*
El formato de siemens es "desconocido", al menos por mi, pero lo que hacen los de canal plc es exportarlo a .awl que resulta ser un archivo de texto sencillo.

*No he podido subir mas actualizaciones del software ya que mi equipo se daño y apenas estoy estabilizandolo. Unos dias mas y me pondre al corriente.

Gracias por las observaciones y seguro que leyendo el manual que en breve subire te quedara claro cual es la idea que sigue el procedimiento para crear el diagrama.*
Quedo a la espera "impacientemente"


----------



## Tratante (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola nuevamente,

Nueva version y manual de la seccion correspondiente al diagrama de escalera. 

Saludos cordiales


----------



## oximoron (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola a todos, 

Yo fabrico un PLC que incorpora la funcionalidad de placa DAQ al mismo tiempo, parece raro, pero me parecio original mientras lo desarrollaba .

Tiene display LCD e interfaz Ethernet.

Esta pensado basicamente para tecnicos con escasos conocimientos de programacion y minimos conocimientos de electronica, si les interesa, les dejo el link de mi proyecto a continuacion:

El PLC tiene una maquina virtual que ejecuta scripts realizados en lenguaje PAWN, previamente compilados (bytecode).

Cualquier duda me avisan!.

Saludos, Boris.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola gente, me interesa el tema y vengo a decir una frases:

Hace tiempo trabajo con todos estos equipos, son de Santa Fe, Argentina, y si bien tambien aqui es dificl llegar a comprar equipos de alta gama, y esta muy buena la idea de fabricarlos todos tienen , como siempre, un poco de razón

* Todo es posible, todo se puede realizar
* El costo de fabricar 1 unidad supera ampliamente al de 1 unidad comercial
* Si se fabrica en serie, ya tendrías toda una empresa fabricante de tecnologia, y digo tecnologia porque no vas a poder fabricar sólo el plc...si alguien ha visto o ha trabajao con estos elementos, las fabricas existentes Schneider, Siemens, etc, etc, te ofrecen una gama tan amplia de productos además del PLC que la sola idea te desanima completamente.
* sería necesario una inversión primaria para poder fabricar estos equipos y que el mercado este realmente dispuesto a comprarlos.

estas son sólo algunas consideraciones que deben tener en cuenta

saludos y mucha suerte


----------



## Tratante (Dic 23, 2010)

Que tal DJ

Definitivamente el camino es largo pensando en el avance que nos llevan esas marcas comerciales que mencionas respecto a los PLC (y mas cosas por ahi).

Es extremadamente dificil, mas no imposible.

Tenia buen tiempo de no regresar al foro, debo entregar un proyecto a mediados de Enero y por eso no he podido avanzarle al tema.

Saludos y felices fiestas !!!


----------



## Renato Masias (Dic 23, 2010)

hola, el PLC de oximoron es una prueba de que si es posible hacer un buen PLC con muchas caracteristicas a un precio razonable. Un PLC comercial con esas caracteristicas como entradas y salidas analogicas y PWM es mucho mas caro, asi que la afirmación de que una unidad comercial es más barata no siempre es cierta.

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Dic 23, 2010)

¿Y el oximoron que és? ¿No es comercial? ¿Lo regalan?....
Les habrá costado un buen dinero y tiempo, saldrá mas barato comprar un oximoron que fabricar un plac casero.


----------



## oximoron (Dic 24, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Si, nos costó bastante esfuerzo el desarrollo, pero afortunadamente lo estamos
empezando a comercializar en industrias locales.

Unos de los aspectos fuertes (además de las prestaciones) es el énfasis
que le pusimos a la documentación, hay más de 500 páginas entre
manuales de usuario, notas de aplicación y hojas de datos, de simple lectura.

La idea es ofrecer un buen entorno de desarrollo para el proyectista y simple.

El PLC está a un buen precio, casi a precio de costo de fabrica,
si alguno pasa por nuestra página, con gusto le paso una
cotización de los distintos modelos.

Lo bueno a mi entender de este PLC, es que está pensado para
ser versátil, puede actuar como data logger, adquirir datos a distancia,
imprimir lo que se te ocurra en el display, utilizar el puerto Ethernet
o serie para datos, reloj en tiempo real para alarmas, variar la frecuencia del PWM, etc.

Dentro del PLC, pueden escribir programas enormes (diría casi ilimitados
por la cantidad de memoria ROM) y utilizar grandes áreas de memoria
para datos temporales (hasta 16 KB de RAM).

Gracias a la actualización on-line del firmware del PLC, si al usuario, 
se le ocurre alguna función extra que requiera gran velocidad (por 
ejemplo para algún procesamiento de señales o función matemática) 
la podemos implementar en código nativo (código del CPU) y luego
de que se actualice el firmware, el usuario accede a la función a través
del lenguaje simple de scripts del PLC.

Actualmente estamos desarrollando módulos economicos para
expandir las entradas y salidas del PLC (hasta 57 entradas
y 64 salidas) y modulos para expandir las entradas
analogicas (conexion de termocuplas PT100, etc).

Somos concientes que nuestros competidores son gigantes como
Siemens, Allen-Bradley, etc, pero muchas veces ellos ofrecen 
soluciones muy costosas, que empresas medianas a pequeñas,
no pueden afrontar, y los resultados son los mismos.

Cualquier consulta, no duden en preguntarme.

Saludos a todos y feliz navidad.

Boris Estudiez


----------



## Tratante (Feb 12, 2011)

Estoy a unos dias de terminar el proyecto que me alejo de este tema.

Saludos


----------



## DANDY (Feb 12, 2011)

fijense que yo estoy haciendo el mio, el mayor problema que se me esta presentando es la parte del hardware, el diseño de hardware es crítico en cuanto al ruido, el software que estoy usando es el PARSIC


----------



## pandacba (Feb 12, 2011)

Renato Masias dijo:
			
		

> No seas tan estricto pues si estamos hablando aqui de PLC es lógico que ponga las caracteristicas de su PLC terminado.
> 
> felicitaciones oximoron, sería bueno que dieras consejos a los que estan realizando el PLC, sugerencias tecnicas de hardware o programación para ahorrar tiempo.
> 
> saludos.



No hablaba de las caracteristicas del PLC, si no ha invitarnos a pasr pos su página eso ya es ilegal como poner tu email.... 
No se puede hacer referncia a ningún negocio si trabajo en ellos, porque eso es publicidad a eso me refiero. son dos partes muy distintas, una es hablar del producto, pero que aporto? que sepamos que hizo, y donde poder comprarlo.... ofrcio cotizarlo eso es publicidad....
Y fijate que esta en mi ciudad y me alegra del logro, pero esto es un foro y no por ello puedo mirar a otro lado.

DE lo posteado que le sirve a quien esta intentando hacer su PLC, obvio no va a entregar su trabajo porque tiene un fin comercial, los que lo hacen con un fin distinto aqui no tienen problema en compartirlo esa es la otra gran diferencia.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## DANDY (Feb 12, 2011)

*oximoron* en vez de andar enviando caracteristicas de tu producto e invitarnos a tu web mas bien postea cuales son tus problemas que tuviste al realizarlo, ten en cuenta que aqui nosotros *tenemos el fin de fabricar un plc diseñado por nosotros y no pensamos comprar uno, tus mensajes no aportan en nada*


----------



## Scooter (Feb 12, 2011)

Discurso del hardware:
- TODAS las entradas y salidas optoacopladas
- Poner impedancias de entrada relativamente bajas
- Una fuente de calidad nada de un 7805, por lo menos un lm323 (si no me equivoco de referencia ) o preferiblemnte una fuente comprada "de verdad"
- Otra fuente diferente de arriba a abajo para alimentar los drivers del otro lado de los optos
- Varistores entre L-N L-TT N-TT (mano de santo)
- software bien pensado con watchdog
- Circuito de reset especializado si es que el integrado no es adecuado; dallas tiene unos cuantos denominados econoreset; un condensador y una resistencia van regumal

Con esto y algo que igual olvido las cosas deberían de ir bastante bien


----------



## pandacba (Feb 12, 2011)

El siguiente comentario les puede servir para ver algunos aspectos al diseñar el hardware.
Son observaciones de aplicaciones echas con distintos micros.....
Siendo jefe de mantenimiento de una industria gráfica, habia dos guillotinas alemanas, que datban de los años sesenta y tenian un equipamiento electrónico para grabar los programas de cortes, en su momnto lo resolvieron con una cinta de oxidos metálicos, como las de caseetes pero de unos 50mm de ancho la cual se encontraba solidadria a la escuadra que es la que empuja el material para el corte, y estando el cabezal de lectura en el cuerpo.
Para el despalzamiento dl mimso utilizaba un motor trifásico de dos bobinados, (como si fueran dos motores montados sobre el mismo eje) uno era de avance rápido y el otro de avance lento, la circuiteria y la lógica estaba realizada a transisotres, pero de germanio, cada conunto funcional estaba en un bloque de una resina dentro de un contenedor metalico y el correspondiente enchufe multipin... Con los años y distintos fallos y la dificultad luego de conseguir transistores y diodos de germanio. decidieron modernizarla, ya que la parte mecánica de esas máquinas es una verdaera joya.

Habia un ingeniero que estaba desde antes de mi ingreso que se encargaba de la parte electrica y electrónica, en la practica yo hacia de eso entre un 60 y 80%, eran tres socios, conocia a ambos los tres ingenieros, asi que una vez visto todos los requerimientos de la máquina desarrollaron un hardware basado en PIC, en laboratorio funciona perfectamente, el tema es que puesto en la máquina fallaba, pasaba largar horas analizando que seria el problema hasta que desitio de hacerlo y optaron por la compra de un equipo comercial para ese propósito, la instalación la hizo el ingeniero.
Cuando habir la unida de control para ver en que la habian basado me lleve dos sorpresas porque tenia una fuente sencilla, 7805 para el MCU, pero este no era un PIC era un 68HC11, todo muy pero muy simple nada raro y funciona hasta el dia de hoy y de esto hace más de 10 años... Tras analizar un poco el tema se concluyo que el ruido de linea le resetaba el micro y alli quedo la cosa, luego viendo otras situaciones similares que no detallo parano no cansar, en que se daban situaciones similares, observe que cuando habia un problema semejante los proyectos basadso en 68HC11, no presentaban ese problema, si bien no puedo decir que sea algo conclluyente, si puedo decir o al menos estimar que dadas ciertas situaciones pareciera que el microcontrolador de Motorola tiene alguna Ventaja sobre Microchip, digamos que en ese sentido motorola le lleva varias décadas de ventaja a microchip.

Lo dicho no es para discutir, solo para que lo tengan en cuenta, les puede ser útil o no.

Hay mucha oferta en MCU en estos momentos, desde el viejo 8051 de intel hasta los moderno AVR de Atmel y los Rabbit, obvio que el más popular es sin lugara a dudas los de Microchip, pero me llama la atención que a la hora de situaciones complicadas los 68HC11 se hacen presente.

De echo por ejemplo los micro PLC como el logo pueden utilizar una fuente externa de 12 o 24Vsegún modelo sin ninguna expesificación estraña o compleja

Los variadors de velocidad siemens utilzan una fuente basada en los TOP que son muy sencillas y esos equipos funcionan de maravilla
Bueno les dejo un saludo y el deseo que lleguen a buen puerto con el proyecto


----------



## DANDY (Feb 19, 2011)

*pandacba* pasate por mi post, ya tengo mi plc terminado 14 entradas 8 salidas 24vdc y probado con distintas fuentes de ruido https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/451506/


----------



## Tratante (Mar 15, 2011)

En unos dias mas estaré libre para seguir este tema, ruego una disculpa y no piensen que solo me gusta "alborotar el hormiguero".

El proyecto que estoy terminando quizas de interes para alguien del foro, los puntos de interes han sido de Control de potencia (hidraulica) servovalvulas, joystick de 3 ejes, reproduccion de video 3D.

Les comparto un video del trabajo casi terminado.





 
Espero no incurrir en algun tipo de violación al foro.

Saludos !!!

Este proyecto esta basado en el microcontrolador PIC, el joystick tiene un PIC18F2455, se comunica via USB a la PC, lee 3 potenciometros lineales a manera de encoders. La tarjeta de potencia esta basada en un PIC18F4550, lee 3 potenciometros para determinar la posicion de cada cilindro hidraulico y por medio de 3 conversores DAC y 3 amplificadores de potencia controlan las 3 servovalvulas del simulador.

Definitivamente hay ruido electrico, en el cable principal viaja el voltaje para la bomba hidraulica y relevadores de luces, aire y video de la cabina del SRV.

Sinceramente quien diga que un PIC no soporta ambientes de mucho ruido electrico podria perder objetividad. La mayoria de los equipos digitales en ambientes ruidosos (electricamente hablando) tienen problemas si no se filtran correctamente las señales (dije la mayoria por no decir todos y no caer en discusiones interminables).


----------



## DSP (Mar 15, 2011)

Que tal tratante.

Dice un compañero de trabajo que si eso es para mover placas en el cloruro férrico

No, ya en serio, se puede saber que es?


----------



## Tratante (Mar 16, 2011)

Nada de eso, es un simulador de viajes, en la cabina que se observa en el video se acomodan hasta 12 personas y se les proyecta una pelicula 3D, son peliculas cortas que muestran temas como el viaje en una montaña rusa.

Con el Joystick que se observa al final se generan los movimientos, una vez grabados en un archivo, el reproductor sincroniza la pelicula con los movimientos grabados.

Saludos !!!


----------



## zitonguito (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola he venido siguiendo el Hilo y es apasionante el empeño que cada quien ha puesto en cada comentario, y los felicito a todos lo que han participado.

Respecto a la ultima intervención de @pandacba, alguna vez en la carrera, mi profesor de microcontroladores nos decia que los PICs solo eran usados en juguetes o cosas que no requerían ser serias (respeto mucho a quienes han usado usan y usaran PICs y muchos proyectos hechos con ellos son impresionantes y con mucha calidad), uno de los argumentos que manejaba mi profesor era que se "auto-inducían ruido", y era una de las muchas cosas por las que demeritaba el uso de los PICs, este profesor nos enseño a utilizar los MSP430 de Texas Instruments y si bien lo mismo que haciamos con estos MCU's se pueden hacer con un PIC, a raiz del ultimo comentario de @pandacba me recordo esto comentado ya hace algunos años atras en mi carrera.

No se que opinaran al respecto ? ..


----------



## DSP (Mar 22, 2011)

Tambien tuve muchos problemas con los pic, en cuestiones de reseteo, pero lo solucioné con capacitores 10uF y 0.1uF cerca del micro, uso de optoacopladores, etc.

He trabajado con pics, varios años, sin volver a tener ese tipo de problemas. Pero un dia...

Detecté que el micro se reseteaba cuando conectaba otra etapa del mismo cto. a 127vca. Se trataba de un PIC16F88.
En otro cto. con el 16f877 tuve un problema similar.

Pero habia algo en comun en dichos circuitos, lo cual me dió una clave y era que en esos ctos, utilizaba el RA5 para i/o, Sin detenerme tanto a investigar el porqué (quizas hay alguna explicacion en la hoja de datos), opte por configurarlo como entrada y ponerle una resistencia pull-up y un capacitor de 0.1uF. 

Está es una costumbre que tengo, que me ha quitado muchos dolores de cabeza y que ahora he podido diseñar para ambientes bastante ruidosos, cargas inductivas y alto amperaje sin problemas de reseteo.

Quizas alguien que lea esto me pueda decir: "Es logico por x o y razon". Seria bueno saberlo.

Saludos a todos


----------



## zitonguito (Mar 23, 2011)

vaya, excelente solucion, pero que es lo que decia las hojas de datos de los PIC's respecto a estos pines para tener esos problemas, acaso eran multiplexados como I/O y algun otro subsitema ??... en fin muy buen consejo y a cargar con su resistencia de pull-up y capacitor de 0.1 uF se ha dicho


----------



## Tratante (Mar 23, 2011)

Este punto podria dar para varios comentarios, el asunto del comportamiento erratico de algunos circuitos basados en PIC, no se desgasten, hay una serie de "Mejores practicas" que debe uno seguir para concretar exitosamente un proyecto con microcontroladores en general, no estaria mal que pudieramos reunirlas en un documento y usarlo como biblia.

Por lo que he podio leer en los comentarios del tema se puede concluir que el circuito base para el PLC debe tener lo siguiente:

- Entradas y salidas del Microcontrolador optoaisladas
- Salidas con relevador (quizas hasta unos 10A en 120AC)
- Fuente de poder lineal (transformador, puente rectificador, regulador uso de fusibles y varistores)
- Interface serial / Usb
- Microcontrolador con UART y arquitectura de 16bits por lo menos, 32Kb Flash
- Entradas permitidas en rango de 3 a 32 volts DC

Que opinan?

Saludos


----------



## zerepegro (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola Amigos;
He estado siguiendo vuestro foro y todas las intervenciones me parecen la mar de interesantes. Con vuestro permiso me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena, ya sea con mi experiencia (llevo varios años trabajando para Siemens), ayudando con el desarrollo del soft o del hard (para lo cual debería desempolvar mis estudios de ingenieria electrónica). Debo apoyar las opiniones vertidas aquí, sin ánimo de ser repetitivo, de que hay tres cosas que se deben tener en mente a la hora de desarrollar un PLC: (1) Robustez del hard, (2) soft amigable y (3) sistemas compatibles y estándar al máximo con lo que ya hay en el mercado. Por ello me permito haceros un par de sugerencias:
- No implementeis USB y serie sino solo uno. La ventaja del serie es que permitiría comunicar con otro PLC pero USB es más universal. Lo cierto es que por lo menos aquí en españa los portátiles de empresa vuelven a tener puerto serie y los usb-serie son baratos. Dejad los esfuerzos de desarrollo para buses más estándar en la industria como RS485 y/o Ethernet.
- Pensad en dejar el desarrollo del soft a una plataforma estilo CodeSys que solo tendreis que implementar el driver o gestión de programa y el entorno de desarrollo de programa ya incluye STL/AWL, SFC, CFC, KOP/LAD, FUP, etc...
- Centraros en realizar componentes estándar. Por ejemplo no desarrolleis tarjetas de entradas de 3 a 32 V. Inicialmente por lo menos, desarrollad entradas de 24V que es lo que hay en el 90% de las plantas. Para las analógicas de 0 a 24V y de 4 a 20mA, etc...

Bueno son solo unas sugerencias que espero que no os tomeis a mal. Hasta pronto.

Por cierto se me olvidaba comentaros que los PLC Siemens utilizan una FPGA y no un micro aunque para empezar me parece una buena idea. Por cierto.. ¿Que es un relevador?


----------



## DANDY (Abr 9, 2011)

relevador = rele = relay... antiguamente se usaba con mas frecuencia la palabra relevador, deberias leer revistas antiguas de electronica hay cosas muy interesantes


----------



## Tratante (Jun 10, 2011)

Ojala pudieras descargar el software propuesto que puse a la disposicion del respetable, debe estar en la pagina 2 o 3 de este hilo.

comenta por favor

Saludos


----------



## tek_nikkos (Jul 11, 2011)

hola a todos aqui hay un PLC con PIC
http://www.meliksah.edu.tr/muzam/UZAM_PLC_with_PIC16F648A.htm

saludos 
            Tek_nikkos


----------



## Tratante (Ago 22, 2011)

Despues de ver los comentarios que han venido siendo insertados creo es momento de empezar con los diagramas. Siendo realista creo que un modelo sencillo podria ser como el que anexo en este mensaje.

He visto las sugerencias y considero de por alguna parte se debe empezar.

1. Las entradas son de rango amplio, acepta de 3 a 37 Voltios y estan optoaisladas.
2. Las salidas son a relevador
3. Se comunica mediante a la PC usando interface serial
4. Incluye su propia fuente de poder, sencilla pero eficiente; este simple esquema de fuente de poder lo he encontrado en varios dispositivos de uso industrial.
5. Elegi el PIC16F1825 por ser relativamente nuevo y que trae 1KB de Ram + 8KB Flash + 256 EEPROM + 1 USART
6. El programa basico a insertar en el PIC deberá ser capaz de dialogar con comandos ASCII para que en la PC se use HiperTerminal.

Por favor sigan el diagrama y cualquier sugerencia u observacion será agradecida.

Saludos !!!


----------



## Stivensound (Sep 20, 2011)

Tratante dijo:


> Despues de ver los comentarios que han venido siendo insertados creo es momento de empezar con los diagramas. Siendo realista creo que un modelo sencillo podria ser como el que anexo en este mensaje.
> 
> He visto las sugerencias y considero de por alguna parte se debe empezar.
> 
> ...



hola a todos.
yo tengo una pregunta y perdonen mi ignorancia 
las entradas digitales que son regularmente de 24 voltios son AC o DC?
por que si son ac no tendriamos una señal casi cadrada en las entradas al micro?
de antemano muchas gracias por su paciencia y me perdonan cualquier cosa que dije.


----------



## Facuu (Sep 20, 2011)

La verdad la fabricacion de Plc desconozco el proceso ... pero se programar para los PlC´s.

Tengo aca en casa un siemens bastante bueno:
Articulo
Y programo con un programa llamado STEP7:
Programacion





Si necesitas alguna ayuda en lo que es la programacion en si , no dudes en contactarme.

Saludos,


----------



## DSP (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Francamente tenia ganas de programar una aplicacion para editar FBD (Functional Block Diagram). Y pensé en que me generara xml, para que cualquier programador tenga acceso a la informaciín implicita en el diagrama y de esta manera tener la libertad de implementar el hardware y firmware sin limitarse en cuanto al soft.

Investigando me encontre con una grata sorpresa, (disculpas si alguien ya lo mencionó). Existe un soft que lo hace. No quiero poner mi interpretación sobre lo que se puede hacer con esto porque quizas mi enfoque puede excluir otras muchas posibilidades que existen con el mismo. Asi que por ahora solo dejo este pdf.
Ver el archivo adjunto manual_beremiz.rar


----------



## DANDY (Oct 7, 2011)

este tema ya fue solucionado en su forma basica 14 entradas 8 salidas 100% funcionando https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/451506/


----------

